# My UK Bov's



## theuksurvivalist (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi 
As a new member and a UK member at that i thought i would let you know a bit about my Bov's. Ive just finished restoring an ex-army Can-Am bombardier. I will be using this bike for fun of road and as a recon bike fitted with C.B. and a few supplies to advise our main bov of any problems a head.
My main Bov will be a 110 landrover defender. At the moment it is being rebuilt with a new chassis. It will be highly modified im also doing up a 3/4 ton sankey trailer to go with the 110. I will post again as and when progress is being made.

the uk survivalist


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

Sweet! i like the bike, and the vehicle sounds nice!


----------



## cruelhandchris (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice bike indeed!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

That does sound like a neat setup. Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## TreeMUPKennel (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes pic's "Land rover" great bike too.


----------



## kogneto (Feb 23, 2010)

very cool bike, what was the pricing like on that? did you buy it used and restore it yourself? details my friend DETAILS


----------



## theuksurvivalist (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi 
Sorry i not replied before now. I got it as a basket case and rebuilt it over time.


----------

